# Tips for a Caribbean Trip



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well my wife and I are thinking about a Caribbean trip, not a cruise though. We were going to go to Disney World, and that's still an option. We've been racking up major points with our Starwood card (Sheraton, Westin) and we've found we can stay at the Sheraton/Westin in Our Lucaya Beach/Bahamas for around $60/night cash plus our points. Any thoughts? We're thinking of a December trip perhaps.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...I'll bite!
First:
(not a rant, meant to be informative)
The Bahama's, and the Caribbean are two different places, but similar...sort of.
The Bahama's are...more like the USA...with beautiful waters, and high prices.
The Caribbean is more...unspoiled, poor, and much more culture & history. (as long as you stay away from the tourist trap mecca's, like St. Thomas and some others. I like the Southern Caribbean's volcanic islands the best. The islands where US celebrities don't buy homes, like Dominica.

Second:
(coming from a cruiser!)
A Cruise is one of the best ways to sample many places in a short time. This way, if you like one a lot, you can plan a longer stay in the future. Of course, coming from a true BUFFETT fan...I love being on the water.

Third:
Anytime you plan a trip to the Bahama's or the Caribbean, you gotta take the JollyMon!









All kidding aside...at $60 per night, make your plans! You can't find a nice hotel in ND for that much! Ok, there's one place, but it still has the coin operated vibrating bed, and the musty smell!









Go! Go! Go! Life's too short. Travel while you can!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well after some discussion my wife and I kinda backed off on the idea, your comments about the tourism had a lot to do with it. I'm not into high priced hotels, hence why I like to CAMP. I'm in a nice hotel now, The James in Scottsdale. Nice, but I could live without the decor.







We kinda thought that at Christmas its for the kids and the kids would prefer Disney World. I think we'll keep racking up points though and use them at some point. The only good part of losing my Dad was that we'll be totally debt free and the kids college funds will be taken care of, so we can begin to plan a big trip like this for sometime in the near future. Who knows maybe even a cruise, just need to find one that fits my personality. I wonder if any have campfires?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Describe your personality habits...and I can suggest a cruise line!








You may need a FUN ship!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

We went on a Celebrity cruise, the Millenium boat. I wasn't so sure at the start but it was awesome, even with the day and a half of 15 foot swells, man, a 985 ft ship sure can get tossed around. Being able to stop at Dominican Repub., St. Thomas, Peurto Rico, Nassau and some other island, definately you get a taste for which one to go back to. We will probably do another cruise to the other sets of islands before we plan a separate trip to just one.

This is MY opinion of what we have gone to:
Dominican Rep. I wasn't to keen even though lots of people say some of the best beaches in the world are there.

St. Thomas, beautiful, touristy, absolutely beautiful.

Puerto Rico, would definitely go back, rent a scooter and explore.

Bahamas, expensive, touristy, beautiful water.

Cancun Mexico, beautiful beaches, getting more touristy, don't go during spring break, Our friend has a timeshare there so we will be making out third trip next February.

Canada, Rideau Waterway, Chaffey's Locks, the best place of earth, quite, beauty, fishing, nature, I would love to live here, been going for 32 years.

If you are taking kids, check cruise prices, depends on how old they are, Disney cruise if they are young? I would go back to Disney (Florida) with the kids even though they are 15 and 18. There is lots to do and fun.

I can email you some carribean photos if you want.

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> We kinda thought that at Christmas its for the kids and the kids would prefer Disney World.


DON'T go to Disney the week between Xmas, and New Years if you don't like crowds!

My wife, and stepmother thought that would be a good time to go, and so, we went this past holiday season. We arrived on Dec. 26, and flew home on Jan 2. While we were there, Magic Kingdom CLOSED 4 days. I will elaborate....the parks have a limited capacity, and Disney is very good at keeping track of how many folks are in their parks, hence the turnstiles going in, and out. Once the park reaches capacity, somewhere over 100,000 for Magic Kingdom, they close the gates, and allow no further entries. Dec 31, MK was closed at 10:00 am!

Don't misunderstand me, Disney is a great place. I can't wait to tow the Outback down there and stay at Fort Wilderness, I just won't be doing it at Christmastime.

It is a nice place to be at the holidays, if you can put up with the crowds. I am glad to have done it, but once is enough. They do Chirstmas very nice, just be prepared to wait along time for attractions, even with FastPass.

If you have never been there, I would pick a slower time, so that you can get more out of the limited time you will have.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a link to my last cruise photos:

NDJollyMon's Navigator trip pics!

I have plenty more pic sites too. Just let me know if you want to see 'em!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

You mentioned not traveling to Disney World during Christmas Break. We had actually thought about going during that time. I think we may change our minds. What about Disney Cruises though? Isn't there some cruises that does not have port to Disney World? We went to Disney World the last of March one year (Spring Break), it was great. Mardi Gras was going on in New Orleans at that time and I think everyone was from Louisiana. We stayed at the Port Orleans Resort so they celebrated Mardi Gras. It was a blast! The weather was great - mid 80's. There were a few long lines at the popular rides, but the Fast Pass worked great. Sometimes I think I would like to stay at Fort Wilderness, but the drive down there would take 2 days one way. I don't want to waste 4 days of vacation on the road. It's so easy to fly and be there in less than 2 hours. A little more expensive, maybe. But with gas prices, my time line, etc.. sometimes paying a little more saves in the long run.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey JollyMon,

Help me out with someting. I like to camp because I like to get away from it all. Away from the crowds, the noise, the bright lights and so on. For this reason I have always been a bit shy of the big cruise lines. When we were dating, my wife and I took a Windjammer Barefoot cruise and loved it, however the Windjammer cruises are known for being low key and not very flashy at all. We were able to sleep out on deck under the stars at night and no dress clothes were required the whole trip.

When on the big Curise Lines can you get away from it all from time to time? It all seems a bit overwhelming to me.

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> What about Disney Cruises though?


I don't know much about the Disney Cruises. Getting back to what I said earlier, if your kids are older, and able to fend for themselves somewhat, Xmas might not be a bad time. I have a 5 year old, and a 3 year old, so it was a little rough. We weren't staying on the Disney property, so there was the added 10 minute drive, and dealing with the parking also.

We still had a great time.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

CamperDC,

There are places to have time by yourself on a cruise ship. You could go for a stroll in the evening up to the bow, sit and relax, do whatever. We chose the Celebrity cruise line because it is geared more for the 35 and older crowd, people there to have fun and relax, not the drinking and partying all night crowd, which tend to be the cheaper cruises like Carnival. We told out travel agent what we wanted to do and this cruise line was awesome. The next time we go will be on the cruise line Jolly was on. A cruise is the ultimate woman's vacation, they don't have to do anything and someone is always serving them, my wife loved it.

We went with a few other people we knew and a huge group from our area. If you didn't want to spend time with them, you don't have to, it is a huge ship, very easy to find your corner and relax away from everyone else.

I found the nickel slot machines to be my relaxation. I went with 2 rolls of nickels.(caused problems at airport security), I won $60 in nickels. It was a blast. Try sitting on a little stool, drinking a beer, playing slots with 15 foot swells outside, proved very entertaining.

Even if you want a few moments alone from your spouse, you can do that also.

For dinner, you don't have to go to the dining room and dress formal, I am not at all into that type of thing. We only went to one formal night and I dressed nice but no tux or anything. We found the other dining room was just as nice, not crowded, not formal, you could wear shorts, excellent food, etc. After a day in the sun and a few cold ones, it is nice just to eat and relax, that is my style.

I never thought I would enjoy a cruise, I truley enjoyed going on one, I would do it again someday. Although, my idea of a ideal vacation is heading to Canada on the Rideau waterway, and fishing and relaxing, no TV, no phones, the loons, etc. Can't wait for August.

Also, on a cruise you would be amazed at all of the stars you can see, more than I have ever seen before.

Sorry for the babbling, you would enjoy a cruise.

Happy Camping

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CamperDC...

Although I yearn to go on a sailing ship cruise...I have yet to be. It's on my future agenda though. I'm sure it's a quite different experience.

Large ships are great. Yes, lots more people. Yes, harder to get away from it all. Realistically, most places onboard don't seem crowded. (unless they are assembling for something) On my last Royal Caribbean cruise, I had a balcony cabin on the aft end of the ship, overlooking the wake. If I wanted privacy...I went there and watched the world go by.

The best thing about the mainstream lines is: there is something for everybody. There is fun in the sun, dancing, dining, games, drinking, or a nice quiet place to read or people watch.

Perhaps another sailing ship would suit you. I hear STAR CLIPPERS is a step up from WINDJAMMER. (check out the ROYAL CLIPPER) Looks like a sailing ship with some nice amenities.

I like ROYAL CARIBBEAN for good food, great fun, and lots to do.
I like PRINCESS for great service, and relaxation.

Great thing about cruises is...your vacation is up to you. You want to relax...you can. Choose to kick it up...you can.

My wife and I never missed a sunset while cruising. We always had breakfast on our deck, and watched the ship come into port in our jammies. (fun for us) We love a good party to socialize too. But quiet times are a must.

To me, Cruising is simply...the best vacation. (yes...even better than RVing!) Why? Because even I get to relax, and let someone else drive, cook, clean, entertain, etc.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Jollymon....I agree. Cruising is my perfect vacation. Hope to do another one soon. Possibly next Feb school vacation.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

These reports may be just what it takes to get me on one of those.

I spent almost 4 years on a Navy cruise years ago and there is not much that can compare to the peace of sitting up on the fly bridge watching the sun come up with a fresh cup of coffee. I do love the ocean.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"Mother, Mother Ocean...I have heard you call."

Sorry...I just returned from a JIMMY BUFFETT CONCERT!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome back, I thought it was getting kinda quiet around this place without you!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I spent almost 4 years on a Navy cruise years ago and there is not much that can compare to the peace of sitting up on the fly bridge watching the sun come up with a fresh cup of coffee.


For me, it was the starboard catwalk of a Nimitz class carrier....but the feeling is the same. I loved being at sea.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks...
What a monumental concert... and a monumental hangover!









Jimmy was great! Parrotheads were great! Fun time for all.
It was a mixture of PARROTHEADS and MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES fans. The T-Wolves are playing the LAKERS this week. They pretty much tossed us out after the show so they could set up the floor.

During my pre-concert PARROTHEAD EXPERIENCE...I did manage to stubble into a conversation with the head coach for the T-Wolves.

Jimmy's new CD, LICENSE TO CHILL hits stores in July. Seems to have many duets with famous country singers. sunny


----------

